# sps, Yea I got one!



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

The picture doesn't do the slingshot any justice. i woke my hunting dog by putting the slingshot on him and took the picture. My first impressions were a double fist pump and an "awwwe yeahhh!" Then I realized I left my ammo at the college. I'm going to pick up a bunch of 9mm lead balls tomarrow and get used to this nice piece. I havn't shot it yet but I tell you it feels like I am really going to enjoy this.


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Congrats! If it isn't too much trouble, can you take some closer pics of it so the rest of us who don't have one yet can stare at it in better detail. What is it made out of? 
...I can't wait to get one one day.

Turning green,
SF


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

View attachment 43147
























View attachment 43147
View attachment 43147
View attachment 43147
View attachment 43147


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

Terrible background I know but my nephews, and this is where I know I can get lighting. I might put this one up for sale in a few weeks because I am invisioning an awsome future piece. cocobolo with shiny pins is what this is . Don't make any offers because as of now, I love this and It's mine!!


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

ripped up a soup can in a catch box with 5, .40 cal lead balls. Looks like I'm keeping this stratagem h34r:


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

I hear 220f.p.s tops with .9mm lead balls with the strategem. I want to see the energy at 100 feet, does anybody want to trade me your worn out crony for a scout slingshot? up here in alaska the temps get severly cold and I am capable of performing tests in cold weather. giving different variables at different times of the icicle season.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

That looks cool!


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

1


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

#1


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

Congrats on your knew pal,is that the sps #122 coco? can't tell by your pictures but anyway very nice mate ENJOY!!


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Nice pics, enjoy man.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

The SPS is the Best out there. ????


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Nice your SPS, greetings to the dog please fondle one time :wave:


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

I see some de-lam in one of those pics, and it looks like one of the pins has flaked off. Send it to me, and I'll fix it.


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

I' ve been carrying the sps in my pocket so it might be dirt and may just appear that way from jim, I'll take a look at it tomarrow and if There is wear on it I'll send you a pm. so far I'm happy with the slingshot, if you don't hear from me thanx for the offer


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Mr.Teh said:


> Nice your SPS, greetings to the dog please fondle one time :wave:


 :blink: fondle !? :rofl: sometimes the translator can be off the mark, boy was this one way off the mark ! :rolling:


----------



## Withak (Aug 26, 2013)

Very nice SPS


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Nice. I'm looking to get one too  enjoy that fine catapult. I love cocobolo wood, one of my faves.


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

:wave:


----------

